

Why Asian Nations Dominate Global Education Rankings - tokenadult
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesmarshallcrotty/2014/05/21/why-asian-nations-dominate-global-education-rankings/

======
ausjke
East Asia(Japan,Korea,China) has the highest IQ in the world as I read
somewhere a while ago. Education has also been a traditional priority. Two
combined, no surprise.

~~~
tokenadult
The IQ findings are mostly an effect rather than a cause of the educational
achievement differences, based on the historical trends observed in the last
century.

------
deeteecee
what a bland and general article. doesn't say anything and just makes general
statements.

